# White fungus



## Pimprn (Feb 3, 2006)

I dont know whats wrong with my piranha i had a black piranha in the tank this one is in, and hes been in the tank for 2 weeks and hes not eating and he keeps tryign to jump outta the tank but he doesnt cause he hits the canipe, newayz he now has this white fungus in his body i dunno what it is its just white blotches all over his body.........how do i get rid of it and what is te diesaese?????????????


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok what are the water parameters? first off do a 15% water change and add some aquarium salt, 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons, next try to go to the local pet store and get some pimafix, this should help stave off any further infection, its probably a fungus growing on the fish, you need to does it out


----------



## Pimprn (Feb 3, 2006)

joey said:


> ok what are the water parameters? first off do a 15% water change and add some aquarium salt, 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons, next try to go to the local pet store and get some pimafix, this should help stave off any further infection, its probably a fungus growing on the fish, you need to does it out


welll so far i put this treatment in the water called maroxy do you thinkt hat is just as good as putting the aquarium salts in and so on?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ive never heard of that but see how it works, whenever you medicate a tank you will need to do major changes after to get it out. when you are finished, do a 40% change followed by another 20% 2 dyas later, someone correct me if im wrong. wait a day or two to see how the stuff works. 
as of now, describe where the fungus is and how much is there. how big is your fish and how big is the tank?


----------



## Pimprn (Feb 3, 2006)

joey said:


> ive never heard of that but see how it works, whenever you medicate a tank you will need to do major changes after to get it out. when you are finished, do a 40% change followed by another 20% 2 dyas later, someone correct me if im wrong. wait a day or two to see how the stuff works.
> as of now, describe where the fungus is and how much is there. how big is your fish and how big is the tank?


Well my fish is palm size, the fungus is on his body and takes probably half of it like blotches in different areas such on from near his eyes back to his back fin , and same on the other side. It looks as if this fungus is eating away the skin(or scales) and is falling off


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Was your tank ever cycled properly. Try adding some established media to your filter from your lfs. This seems to be an ammonia burn to me.


----------

